# Underworld Vampire



## Shadow216 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guys i wanna do an underworld vampire this year and i cant afford leather this year but i did get a Tripp coat from hot topic and was wondering what would go good with it ? shirts pants vest ? boots ? any kind of resemblance to underworld 

let me know your opinions  thanks


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Good choice! I love the Underworld series...

Is there a specific vampire you're going for? They all have very distinct looks... if you wanted to go as Viktor then you've got a couple of options...

Typically his most noteworthy outfit is the one that appeared on a lot of posters and ads for Underworld:










So underneath the Tripp coat you'll need to get a black shirt - if you can get ahold of one that has buckles along the front that would be perfect. Hot Topic has these options:

Tops | Apparel

Tops | Apparel

Either of those could work. You could also be shirtless as there are several scenes where he is.

And, believe it or not, Viktor is wearing a long black skirt. He's got a big gold belt with a buckle at the top with two chains that loop across his front thighs from one side to the other. That's easy to do if you can just get ahold of a gold belt and some gold chains  

If you didn't wanna do a skirt, any pair of long black jeans or pleather (or any synthetic material) will work!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd say stop by the army store; try and get anything cheap from their night-uniforms; all black trousers, boots, even the survavl-ish long black underwear can have a great effect..'take a look at The Crow: he just has this black stretch t-shirt and leather pants (fake-leather is in fasion now, so you should be able to get that cheap) and it looks really dark & sexy. 

Sounds stupid too, but you can make simple black clothes look a lot more stylish with grey/black garbage bags; just cut out the form you need and especially when you stretch it a bit too much, it will look like goth-leather. Black dukt tape (is that correct?) also works perfectly; also comes from the Crow, I had to design my boyfriend's costume in a two days last year... let me see if I can link a photo...


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Kanslös Website

well, it's one of these, shows itself...you can't really see the tape here, but we just rolled it around his chest and legs and looked really good...

Also, a long, silver neckless (or gold if you do the belt) is effective.


----------



## Shadow216 (Oct 9, 2009)

thats awesome great job um i was thinking of going as one of the death dealers i do like victor's outfit in the first movie underworld which is the same as Markus in underworld evolution only victor was shirtless lol any ideas for markus's outfit he wears or the dealth dealers i know in the very 1st scene they wear what looks to be a leather jacket underneath there main jacket but im not sure 

thanks guys hope to hear from you soon


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohhhh, hmmm... I haven't seen Evolution in awhile, but I really only remember the Death Dealers wearing armor? 

And with Markus... I really only remember seeing him wear that leather jacket and he was shirtless and wore I THINK a skirt similar to Viktor's because they were all going for that gothic look when they made the costumes. Other than that I just remember him being shirtless and all crazy vampire-looking 

And I think the suggestion for army stores is great - you'll find lots of little gems there. I'd definitely go for the shirtless look with the coat and either dark pants or a long black skirt.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

If I remember correctly, from the original movie, not the 3rd one, they wore long leather coats, with their own version of bullet proof vests underneath. Have to go home and pull out the movie, haven't watched it in a while. But just keep with black and dark blue for the outfit and you should be fine. That's pretty much the tone of all three movies, black, dark blue, a little white and red here and there, like Monolith Graphics.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

If you do it shirtless, get yourself cheap grey eye shadow. Doesn't even matter if it shimmers. Use that to rub exactly under each rib; you'll look very nasty. Then dust belly and (what'd they call that in English, breast?)... the rest with baby powder. It's better then anything else I know to become white, but not look fake.

Same goes for your eyes; grey eye shadow under/around them, under your cheek bones (I'm really improvising English words here I guess) and under your chin line, then dust with babypowder... in the case of your eyes; use baby powder with mentol: it'll hurt your eyes with a little sting all night and make them naturally all red!!!!


----------

